

FDNPKG - a network-enabled package manager for FreeDOS - synchronise
http://fdnpkg.sourceforge.net/

======
cbhl
I realize that this is FreeDOS, but when I see "package manager" I think about
RubyGems and Secure Apt and how if this package manager sees enough users or
time that one day it too will probably have GPG signature verification built
in.

